
Kickstarter almost enabled a $120,000 fraud, and it’s not the first - donohoe
http://qz.com/94597/kickstarter-almost-enabled-a-120000-fraud-and-its-not-the-first/
======
yoster
This is why I will never donate to Kickstarter. Anyone can do this.

~~~
tekromancr
That is the most remarkably stupid statement I have read all day.

